# Color enhancing fish food



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon,

I am looking to supplement feeding and have a question/ looking for opinions on color enhancing flake or pellet.

Hikari 
Cobalt 
New life spectrum.

All seem (on the outside) to have the same benefits but what are the opinions?

I recently introduced a pink bartlett. Great fish, just want to keep the pink as best as possible. 

My hippo and clowns are vibrant with the current diet but the bartlett I have read needs that little extra. 

Any help would be awesome. 

Thnx mike


----------



## aspiro (Jan 28, 2015)

interested in this as well, tagging along


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My advice on flake food comes from long discussions with a trusted supplier who was selling all 3 brands. He only used New Life, and that is what I have used for 3 years, for dry food in my auto feeder.
But I don't rely on just dry food. I feed Larrys Reef Frenzy frozen food daily and just use the dry for supplemental feedings.
I have several anthias, and their colours are still amazing.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

^^^what she said.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

Crayon said:


> My advice on flake food comes from long discussions with a trusted supplier who was selling all 3 brands. He only used New Life, and that is what I have used for 3 years, for dry food in my auto feeder.
> But I don't rely on just dry food. I feed Larrys Reef Frenzy frozen food daily and just use the dry for supplemental feedings.
> I have several anthias, and their colours are still amazing.


Where do you buy the frozen food? I'd like to try it...


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I saw that Big Show Frags is now carrying the complete line of Larrys frozen food products on their new website. I know it looks expensive. But you will never go back once you seen all your fish devouring it, all the time.
I think some retailers have it in their stores, too, but it's hit or miss. Sometimes they have it, sometimes they don't.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Agree, I mostly feed frozen and NLS pellets to supplement. 

Aquaforest has a product called Fish V I am also trying out. You can find it on Amazon.ca


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I use a variety of foods, a mix of live, frozen and dry. I find that supplementing garlic makes the food very attractive to the fish and keeps them happy. Soaking the food in HUFA-rich (highly unsaturated fatty acids) phytoplankton can also help with coloration. For phyto, I use nanno, tet, t-iso, and pavolova.

For foods I use primarily my own live foods which are fed their whole lives with these phyto and keep the colours on my fish true. I use other foods to feed my corals and my fish get a bit: Larry's, mysis, calanoid copepods, fish eggs, tiger pods, new life spectrum, northfin, nori, and Apex's crossover diet. Reef roids, zooplan, reef chili, coral frenzy and ultra-marin lps also go in the mix. I always feed my dry foods and frozen foods (defrosted) mixed with live zooplankton and phytoplankton. I want to make sure that fish of all sizes get the nutrition they need, depending on the size of the food they eat.

I should take some more shots of my fish, they have all developed far more colouration than when I purchased them. I would like to see how the wild colours compare.


----------



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Great info everyone!
Thnx for the details. 

My current diet is: 
Green nori, purple nori, dulse via clip
Mysis, cyclopeeze, brine, krill and scallop- washed and drained and soaked in vitachem, phytofeast
New Life Thera plus pellets
Supplement with garlic guard and zooplankton

These fish eat better than I do lol 
As mentioned the hippo, clowns, coris are very bright and vibrant, I just worry about that pink on the bartlett

I like and have had good luck with New Life so far, so when I was last at the lfs, the red pigment promoter (claim) seems to be a good fit and addition to the already diverse diet. 

Thanks again everyone for the input.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I use my home made 2-3 times a week alongwith reefroids, acropower, kent amino acids in addition to frozen Hikari's mysis, brineshrimp, oyster eggs soaked in phyto and garlic. The homemade receipe was picked up from a youtuber I don't remember which contains baby cuttlefish, calamari, sardines, mysis shrimp,krill and spirulina powder mixed with selcon and garlic juice....The corals and fishes go nuts...


----------

